# Appetizers for New Year's?



## QSis (Dec 31, 2004)

Or, for most of you who will read this after tonight, what DID you make?

I'm going to my next door neighbors' house and will take the usual:

-  His favorite are Pigs in a Blanket (cheesy cocktail weiners wrapped and baked in crescent roll dough).  

- Her favorite is homemade clam dip (the secret is to use CHOPPED, not minced, canned clams) served with Frito Scoops.  

- My favorite is Mississippi Sin, a delicious dip (ham, sour cream, cream cheese, chilis, , green onion, tomato, shredded cheese dip - the recipe is posted on this board somewhere) baked in a hollowed-out bread and served with a variety of bread chunks.  

Happy New Year, everyone!  

Lee


----------



## crewsk (Jan 1, 2005)

I fixed fried dill pickles & a chili, cream cheese, cheese dip served with corn chips. Since we didn't go anywhere or have anyone over that was supper.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, the party was at my house, so I made LOTS...mississippi sin, spinach dip - not the one with Knorr soup mix] a cream cheese/chicken spread, those little weiners in barbq sauce [husband requires!], I baked a ham ala Alton Brown's City Ham, only without the gingersnap crust and people just stood beside the ham and ate that!  Then I guess you count the meat and cheese trays I fixed and the sausage/cheese board - didn't get to finish that one - started cutting the wax off a gouda round and ended up with the knife about halfway into my palm...that's what you get for being in a hurry! Both knife and cheese went in the garbage!!!


----------



## QSis (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh REALLY, JRsTXDeb??? I will have to look up Alton Brown's City Ham recipe!  If people eat that over my beloved Mississippi Sin, I guess I gotta make it!

Lee


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 7, 2005)

my contribution was Cheddar Cheese and Olive Balls

1 cup finely shreaded sharp cheddar cheese (or your favorite, not velveta)
1/4 cup butter, softened (can use margarine)
1/4 tsp paprika or cayenne to taste
3/4 cup all purpose flour
36-40 tiny pimento-studded green olives, well drained.

With a spoon, mix first three ingredients well.  Add flour and mix with hands until smooth and well blended.  Cover and let stand at room temperature for 15 mihnutes.  Measure level teaspoons or dough and pat into a circle about 1-1/2 inches in diameter.  Put the olive in the center and bring edges together and cover olive completely.  Roll gently between palms of hands to smooth edges.  Place on a ungreased cookie sheet and chill 10 minutes.  Bake in 375 for 20-25 minutes.  They can be frozen before baking adn then baked as directed but for 30 minutes.


----------

